# Australian safety for air purifier?



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

I just make an order of a Clair air purifier (Go-Clair | Premium Air Purifiers with e2f technology.) because it's on sale and free shipping (definitely cheaper than what I see around here).

However, this is my first time order something from Korea, so I go to Buying over the internet to check as it's duty-free, but they have another section like this:

"Gas and electrical goods that do not meet Australian safety and technical standards may be a serious safety risk. Those for sale online from overseas may not meet Australia's standards. Some goods, like barbeques and personal grooming items, may not be able to be modified to meet the Australian standards."

The other section is Pirated and counterfeit goods, they will seize in some cases but do not mention when the electrical goods do not meet Australian safety. How can I know if Clair meet its standards or not?


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

http://www.uq.edu.au/ohs/PFE/PF-Electrical-Equipment-Purchasing-Guideline.pdf

you can check it out here.

The US electrical grid is 110 Volts (V) and 60 Hertz (Hz) frequency, while Australia operates with a 240V/50Hz electrical system. This means that not only is the voltage different, but the frequency is different as well. The frequency difference may be important, depending on the item.

Your Clair air purifier has input 100~240V / 50/60Hz - universal voltage so I think there's no problem.

The power consumption is only around 2~5W. Woww. Good buy.


----------

